# Floating Worms?



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I had planaria before, but they usually stuck themselves on the walls of the tank. They look exactly like planaria, but they're just floating around and letting the current push them around. Should I treat them exactly like planaria by doing daily water changes?

Water parameters:
Ammonia: 0
NitrIte: 0
Nitrate: 5 (surprisingly pretty low, odd!)


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

jamezgt said:


> I had planaria before, but they usually stuck themselves on the walls of the tank. They look exactly like planaria, but they're just floating around and letting the current push them around. Should I treat them exactly like planaria by doing daily water changes?
> 
> Water parameters:
> Ammonia: 0
> ...


maybe increasing the temp and water changes would help. Feed sparingly.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

What he said.
I read on here that that somebody got some danios and they ate the worms.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

I personally have never seen planaria "float" around. I would do exactly what you had mentioned and just increase your water changes a bit and reduce the amount of food you are feeding.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I have planaria that floats. I believe that the hob current causes this. Also my parameters are excellent. I think that excess food just sometimes gets caught in my plants. But either way I've been keeping 12 baby convicts in my tank for a month now to get rid of them. They eat planaria like no other. I still have 12/12 and they're reaching around 3/4" now. Might be a good idea if you have lots of cover for them.


----------

